# 하러 / 하려고



## coffee99

안녕 하세요!!!

저는 좀 헷갈려요... What's the difference between "하러" and "하려고"

For example, is: "공부 하러 여기서 이사왔어요" the same as "공부 하려고 여기서 이사왔어요"? (I moved here to study?).

감사합니다!!!


----------



## microzenith

Both of your sentences can mean the same thing in this context, but to make it more accurate...

"공부 하러 여기서 이사왔어요." → "공부하러 여기(로) 이사왔어요."
"공부 하려고 여기서 이사왔어요" → "공부하려고 여기(로) 이사왔어요."

Because if you use "여기서" here, it'd mean: "I moved here from (somewhere) to study."

Still I think there is a subtle difference between "하러" and "하려고".
"하려고" implies that you're going to do something, so it concerns the future.
But "하러" simply emphasizes on the action itself. To do something.
So I think, depending on the context, sometimes you'll need to distinguish between these two. 
But when you're speaking casually I doubt you'll need to bother about it.


----------



## coffee99

Thanks Microzenith ~~ that all makes sense now


----------



## minkyuni

perfect answer! Microzenith!


----------



## nhk9

Note that another difference is that for 하러 (to do something), the main verb will be some kind of movement verb (go, come, move etc.).  For 하려고 (intend to do something), no such restriction exists.


----------

